# lactose intolerance



## Becky0000 (Mar 28, 2010)

If a person is lactose intolerant, how long would one expect the symptoms to continue once dairy products have been eliminated from diet?I read last night that sometimes after a bout of stomach flu one can become lactose intolerant. Everything seems to point to that for me and I'm happy to give up dairy to get rid of these symptoms.Today I felt fine this morning. I've eaten all day today one banana, three rice cakes and one avocado, water and herbal tea. Yet this evening once again I have cramps and gas.I don't know what to eat anymore. Everything seems to cause cramps.Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'n getting so depressed with this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sometimes it isn't just an intolerance to lactose. IBS encompasses more than that for some people. And unfortunately you might be one of them.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have had issues with lactose, wheat, nightshades, nuts, coffee, and probably a few others I have forgotten about. For me, the actual issue was a low level inflammation I smoked myself into; these particular foods just made my situation worse. Once I finally got the inflammation under control, then I was able to eat my "triggers" without major problems--just an extra poop or two in the morning. 13 years later (!) I have Rice Dream and soy cheese slices in my fridge, have eliminated as much voluntary wheat as I can and replaced it with rice crackers and rice flour and corn tortillas, and I am doing fine. The next step will be to go completely vegan. I still take the grape supplement that controls the inflammation and I haven't smoked in 16 years. The point here is to treat the underlying condition, if you can figure that out, go easy on your triggers, and be patient! My condition took 30 years to develop and a little over a year of close attention to control. That has rewarded me with over 11 years of a productive life.Mark


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I would give it at least 3 days and let your bowels rest. Don't give up after one day. Stop lactose containg foods for a couple weeks. Journal your symptoms (be aware of products that may contain lactose, read all labels). then after a couple weeks try some milk and see how you do. That is what I did except I stopped the milk products for a month and no luck here !!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with TVgirl. When I originally went to my primary care doctor about IBS she had me quit all dairy for two weeks and then reintroduce it. It's worth it to see if lactose si the problem for you because that's an easy thing to avoid in the diet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the only problem you have is lactose intolerance, I would think a 2 week trial would be long enough to know if it makes a real difference and you'll probably start to see a difference after 2-3 days once all the lactose is headed out of the system.The problem is lactose alone may not be the problem, and there is some evidence that whether you get symptoms of your lactose intolerance or not has to do with whether you have IBS or not. And if you have IBS then lactose may not be the only issues going on. However even if you have other triggers you may find after a couple of weeks that your symptoms are better but not completely gone. Now if you replace the lactose with other foods that cause gas you may not see much difference if you don't tolerate gas well. So soy milk which can cause gas may be just as much of a problem for some people as lactose.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Becky0000 said:


> If a person is lactose intolerant, how long would one expect the symptoms to continue once dairy products have been eliminated from diet?I read last night that sometimes after a bout of stomach flu one can become lactose intolerant. Everything seems to point to that for me and I'm happy to give up dairy to get rid of these symptoms.Today I felt fine this morning. I've eaten all day today one banana, three rice cakes and one avocado, water and herbal tea. Yet this evening once again I have cramps and gas.I don't know what to eat anymore. Everything seems to cause cramps.Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'n getting so depressed with this.


Hi Becky.Those with lactose intolerance may also unknowingly suffer from other undiagnosed intolerances. If you've been lactose intolerant for some time your bowels will be hosting a large population of unfriendly bacteria which have been feeding on all the lactose you've ingested over time.It will take time for this bacteria to die back.The die back of bacteria is also known to cause symptoms.Hang in there and allow your system to settle down.You'll need to be more bold with your diet.Eating poorly will create its own problems and may lead to constipation, irregularity and lower your well being.I personally would avoid avocado as it contains Polyol which is a known irritant for sufferers of intolerance/malabsorption.Also be extra careful with packaged/processed foods.These days they include lactose in a host of foods.Try to include the major food groups into your diet.Steamed chicken.Chicken broth.Tuna in olive oil.Spinach.Endive.LettuceRed Bell Pepper.Potato.Steamed jasmine rice.Gluten free bread.Rice cakesLactose fee milkLactose free yoghurt.Rice milk.Oat milkBananaStrawberries.BlueberriesOrangesPlenty of water.Exercise.Have confidence and faith.Keep lactose away from your system and things will settle down over time.


----------



## HENRIQUE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have lactose intolerance (IL) and IBS. I used to eat a lot of products made from milk (cakes, cheese, etc). I my case it was not so easy to realize that I was lactose intolerant. Afer a medical test I figure out IL. So I banish products from milk and took a month to feel the diference. I still feel pain because IBS but they are weaker than before.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Most of the world's population is lactose intolerant.Lactose Intolerance by GroupIn general, Caucasians seem to have the lowest rates of intolerance. I'm mixed blood (Caucasian & North American Indian). My older sibling and I were born with lactose intolerance. The younger sibling was not, but even she finds, as she approaches middle age, that she can no longer tolerate/metabolize high lactose foods like before. Enzyme production efficiency seems to be slowly fading, a common trait with aging as I understand it.Another thing to consider is an intolerance to some other ingredient in the products that seem to adversely effect you. Read the ingredient labels and see if there's an additive called carrageenan, also called Additive # 407, 407a, 407e, 407_ in the EU system. Some people that assume they're intolerant to lactose, or that have trouble with some soy and/or lactose-free dairy products, are actually having an adverse reaction to carrageenan. I'm exquisitely sensitive to it, myself.


----------



## Becky0000 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have now avoided lactose for three days and there's definitely an improvement. I'm also increasing my food intake because I discovered that when I run on empty I get pain too.I still have some bloating and cramps but its much less now and bearable.I've been checking ingredients on everything and can't believe how many things contain lactose. All this time that I thought I was being so careful and I've actually been consuming dairy every single day without even knowing it. Thanks to everyone for all the feedback. I will continue posting on my recovery.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Becky0000 said:


> I have now avoided lactose for three days and there's definitely an improvement. I'm also increasing my food intake because I discovered that when I run on empty I get pain too.I still have some bloating and cramps but its much less now and bearable.I've been checking ingredients on everything and can't believe how many things contain lactose. All this time that I thought I was being so careful and I've actually been consuming dairy every single day without even knowing it. Thanks to everyone for all the feedback. I will continue posting on my recovery.


Isn't it amazing how lactose shows up in some foods where you'd never imagine it to be?!That is simply fantastic news! Any improvement is cause for a happy dance celebration.







*Management- Is it possible to get a happy dance and/or celebration emoticon option?Sounds like you've started down a road to finding ways to better control your symptoms. I dearly hope your gains continue and increase. Please do continue to update us all on your experiences. I'm always game for learning new ways to try to help myself.


----------



## Becky0000 (Mar 28, 2010)

Five days off lactose now and my symptoms are so much better. I even have an appetite today. It's not as hard as I thought to sat off dairy, because now that I've discovered what the problem is I'm not so scared to try other foods - and there's lots to try!Another thing I've noticed is that since the symptoms became less, my anxiety has become less too and I know this has definitely helped with my recovery.My problem isn't just lactose, a lot of it is definitely due to anxiety and I'm sure a lot of people with IBS feel the same way. The symptoms of IBS cause a lot of anxiety because there are so many other things they could be a symptom of. So we worry and make our symptoms worse


----------



## movieman (Apr 21, 2011)

I just stumbled onto this thread while browsing the site. It's been suggested by one MD that IBS is my problem but no one has suggested a lactose intolerance. I'm reading about everyone's success after eliminating it and am wondering. I'm 62 years old and never really had any stomach/digestive problems until a year ago. Am I too old to have become lactose intolerant? Can it just hit you at any age? Is it hereditary (my mom has been lactose intolerant)? I basically don't use very much milk now, scarcely an ounce total in 2 cups of coffee per day, and maybe some cheese here and there. Can just a little bit trigger the intolerance? Is there a definitive test that my MD can give me to determine it? I know I could look all of this up but it's so much better to hear it from experience. Thanks!


----------



## Fibromyalgia + + + + + (May 18, 2011)

Help! I have Had struggled with IBS since childhood and over the last 2 years i seemed to finaly be getting it under control. I started having a bowl of yogurt every night with Physllium, and the next morning my bowels were moving normally and without pain.I was starting to have issues with major bloating and feeling full. Recently i was tested for Celiacs Disease and Lactose Intolerance. I was positive for lactose intolerance and i't been a nightmare. Major bloating,cramps , fatigue, and abnormal stooles. I have been following the Lactose free diet now for 3 weeks and i it just keeps getting worse. I also have many diet restrictions due to G.E.R.D and a hiatus hernia. The only time i feel well is when i don't eat. I'm at my witts end and just don't know what to do. I also have Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue so this is just too much.







Anyone have any experience with this???







Laura


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Laura,Try taking a good probiotic for a bit. (like Align etc..) See if that helps. Also have you tried some Digestive Enzymes?? And obviously the physillium didn't agree with you... so I would stay away from that. Many folks find their symptoms increase with it.. so... it's not all that uncommon. Hopefully things will calm down for you soon.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

movieman said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread while browsing the site. It's been suggested by one MD that IBS is my problem but no one has suggested a lactose intolerance. I'm reading about everyone's success after eliminating it and am wondering. I'm 62 years old and never really had any stomach/digestive problems until a year ago. Am I too old to have become lactose intolerant? Can it just hit you at any age? Is it hereditary (my mom has been lactose intolerant)? I basically don't use very much milk now, scarcely an ounce total in 2 cups of coffee per day, and maybe some cheese here and there. Can just a little bit trigger the intolerance? Is there a definitive test that my MD can give me to determine it? I know I could look all of this up but it's so much better to hear it from experience. Thanks!


Yes, lactose intolerance is hereditary. It is a recessive trait, meaning that you need one gene from each biological parent. In my case, I know one parent was intolerant. The other was not, nor is any other person on that side, although LI is known to be very high incidence in my ethnic group. But the gene must be somewhere; they are just lucky not to have two recessive genes while I do. I was not LI until well into adulthood though, a few years before abrupt onset of IBS. Lactase enzyme production naturally declines with age, so this is often what happens. LI is not an all or nothing thing. Most people still produce some enzyme to break down lactose, it's just that given one's genes, it may or may not decline enough to be a problem. Many people with LI can digest certain dairy products. Hard cheese has very little. Yogurt has less than straight milk, etc. It also depends if you are eating just the dairy product or dairy and other foods at the same time, which will affect the speed lactose goes through your system and if the enzyme naturally occurring in the body will be enough to break it down as it passes through. Obviously, if you are LI and it's too much at once, it will be a problem. It's mostly trial and error. There is a medical test, but it's involved and given that each person is individual, it's usually easier to figure out on your own what works for you. I don't think most doctors recommend the test as necessary unless things are really not clear.In my case, I avoid certain types of dairy and moderate others. Cutting everything out strictly does not make much of a difference, so is not worth the effort for me. My LI symptoms prior to IBS do not overlap with my many IBS symptoms, and I think I actually do not have as much of an LI issue now because IBS has slowed my system. But obviously, I would much rather not have IBS.


----------



## Fibromyalgia + + + + + (May 18, 2011)

BQ said:


> Laura,Try taking a good probiotic for a bit. (like Align etc..) See if that helps. Also have you tried some Digestive Enzymes?? And obviously the physillium didn't agree with you... so I would stay away from that. Many folks find their symptoms increase with it.. so... it's not all that uncommon. Hopefully things will calm down for you soon.


Thanks for the advice ! I think you misunderstood what i was saying about the psyllium. I was doing vey well on it . It kept thing's moving regularly and only rare bouts of diahrea (usually something i ate). Unless you feel this is what was causing the bloating issue , but since i have not had such a bad problem with bloating i assume it was the Lactose intolerance. I have been doing my best to eliminate Lactose but now the cramps , bloating , and stools are completely out of whack. I have been eating Lactose free yogurt with probiotics and adding the pysllium now just to keep thing's moving. Saw the Doctor today and he says that my system is in a state of shock by the Lactose restrictions and it could take 3-6 months before thing's start to settle down. I have tried digestive enzimes in the past , but suffered ....Do you think this is something i should try now given the change in circumstances? Also , do you have any suggestions on what i can take to manage symptoms of bloating and cramps?Appreciate you taking the interest,Laura


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

The only average store bought dairy i can eat is hard cheeses like feta cheese and butter.However i have heard even if someone is lactose intolerant they can still eat full-fat raw milk from healthy grass fed cows. However raw milk is illegal in canada so it is very hard for me to test this out Also people shouldn't confuse factory gain fed pasteurized milk with grass fed natural healthy full-fat raw milk aka real milk.http://www.realmilk.com/


BayRat said:


> Most of the world's population is lactose intolerant.Lactose Intolerance by GroupIn general, Caucasians seem to have the lowest rates of intolerance. I'm mixed blood (Caucasian & North American Indian). My older sibling and I were born with lactose intolerance. The younger sibling was not, but even she finds, as she approaches middle age, that she can no longer tolerate/metabolize high lactose foods like before. Enzyme production efficiency seems to be slowly fading, a common trait with aging as I understand it.Another thing to consider is an intolerance to some other ingredient in the products that seem to adversely effect you. Read the ingredient labels and see if there's an additive called carrageenan, also called Additive # 407, 407a, 407e, 407_ in the EU system. Some people that assume they're intolerant to lactose, or that have trouble with some soy and/or lactose-free dairy products, are actually having an adverse reaction to carrageenan. I'm exquisitely sensitive to it, myself.


I ate some average store bought goats cream cheese and got VERY SICK. Was like i poured acid in my intestines that moved slowly because it was cream cheese.So maybe it contained carrageenan that did that?


----------



## TonyDouglass76! (Jun 4, 2013)

CARRAGEENAN AVOID!!!!
I have been affected by this additive, I lost my job my home and nearly my family all because of Carrageenan!!! I had dizziness, nausea, headaches, gut inflammation, D and V, cramps and loss of energy, not to mention and extremely large belly. Recommend stay away from it is a must!!! I cannot emphasise this enough!!!! Since removing Carageenan from my diet I have none of the above and now can read while traveling on a train!!!. Unfortunatly the GP had no idea about Carrageenan, and subsequently mis diagnosed my ailment, and so was thought to be putting it on so to speak(making it up).


----------

